# Romisen RC-C3 review.



## kramer5150 (Jun 30, 2008)

I just got one of these last week...
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6103

Heres my video review:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tortA0rocjE

And some detailed comments about single handed operation.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1dkgjkDqAc

WONDERFUL little torch. I love the simplicity of a twist-cap switch. No clickies to foul you up, fail, and leave you in the dark. I have a surefire 6P that is my main light on the job, but the robust switch design of the RC-C3 follows similar suit to the 6P, and is now my best EDC light... by a significant margin.

I find that it works admirably with either RCR123 cell or Primary. On the RCR123 it emits about 90 Lumens, over a 40 minute span. With a Primary it only spits out about 65 Lumens for about 80-90 minutes. So, depending on which cell you choose, you can custom taylor its output. 90 Lumens is nice, but I find that much light can blind the user when used in complete darkness.

Very nice beam quality with a smooth transition from spot to flood. Much better than my other Cree-based lights in this regard. Very good flood quantity too. Color tint is pretty nice too, pretty white overall, and turns yellow as cells deplete.

This light has replaced my Eveready 1AA (Target) and Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Extreme as my main EDC. The fact that it only costs $13 makes it a real winner.

Pros:

-Cheap (very).
-Reliable simplicity if a twist cap, no clicky switch to fail.
-Very good DC-DC regulation.
-Good color tint.
-Durable, I dropped it a couple times on the concrete already and it scratched, but it still works fine.
-Smooth threads and firm O-ring engagements throughout.
-Aluminum reflector + glass lens
-Small & easily pocket-able.
-Splash/rain-proof
-Removable clip
-Tail stands
-Very good beam quality, from spot to flood, perfect for an EDC.
-Runs great with Primaries (65L) even greater on RCR123 (90L).
-You can adjust the head all the way out for lock-out mode, or just slightly rotate it off for momentary forward activation.
-Boxed nice with bubble wrap from Romisen, would make a GREAT gift.

Cons:
-Gets warm fast on RCR123 cell, although temps are much cooler with primary cell.
-Low mode would have been really nice.
-Definitely NOT submersible. I tail-standed mine in about 2 inches of water and after 15 minutes water managed to work its way into the tailcap.
-Anodize coating seems a little fragile.


----------



## gallagho (Jun 30, 2008)

Good review 

I have 6117, these are really good for the coat pocket, you forget it's there.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks like a decent enough light, thanks for the review.


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I really like Romisen lights. Machining is always good. Overall quality is great considering the price.


----------



## moondog049 (Jun 30, 2008)

Great review, I have the HAIII and love it. I clip mine in my pants pocket and the clip has help up, as well as the HAIII, for over a year now.
There is a clickie version but I don't think it has a clip and its a bit longer


----------



## h.g.trunnion (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi folks,

can't find the HA-III version on DX. :huh:

Could you please give a link?

Regards,

Norbert


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 1, 2008)

BUMP for my video review:twothumbs

I don't think we are allowed to post direct URL links, just type 3379 in the product search.

**EDIT** THAT 3379 IS AN ULTRAFIRE LIGHT, AND WHILE THEY LOOK IDENTICAL, THERE IS NO WAY TO REALLY DETERMINE IF THEY ARE COMPLETELY IDENTICAL INSIDE AND OUT, without opening up each light and comparing the DC-DC boards inside.

I am going to edit my review comments, and remove that speculative comment about the HAIII version.

You should also note that shiningbeam has a q5 version that should be around 30-40 Lumens brighter than the light you see in my review.


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 1, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> BUMP for my video review:twothumbs
> 
> I don't think we are allowed to post direct URL links, just type 3379 in the product search.
> 
> You should also note that shiningbeam has a q5 version that should be around 30-40 Lumens brighter than the light you see in my review.


Thanks! VERY useful video review. Well planned video, perfect. Your real world beamshots are especially good.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 1, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Thanks! VERY useful video review. Well planned video, perfect. Your real world beamshots are especially good.



Thanks for the positive feedback. Sometimes I think my reviews are too detailed. I had to edit out a good 6-7 useless minutes of me blathering on and on :sleepy: .

Yeah I am lucky, my inner courtyard is pretty good for outdoor beamshots. To the left is a white wall of my house. There are some trees hanging overhead about 6 feet in front and at about 15 feet down to the right is an ivy patch that only a _really _ floody light (EX: Lowes task force with Fraen optic lens removed) will illuminate.


----------



## h.g.trunnion (Jul 1, 2008)

@Kramer5150:

Thank you very much; got it! :thumbsup:

I do have the non-HA-III gray version since about half a year and use it as my EDC, when I wear jeans.
Always an eyecatcher to non-flashaholics, cause this little lamp really produces an astounding output.

A must-have-little-light. 

Regards,

Norbert


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone know the current draw on a primary and/or rechargeable battery?


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 1, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> Anyone know the current draw on a primary and/or rechargeable battery?






Primary = .59A
RCR123 = 1.19 (!!)

no wonder it runs so warm off the RCR123 (my only real complaint). Is it dangerous running an RCR123 cell at that high of a discharge rate?

I'm thinking the shiningbeam Q5 running off a primary would be pretty sweet.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 1, 2008)

ShiningBeam has a Q5 version of that light.....just letting you know.

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-65/Romisen-RC-dsh-C3-Cree-Q5/Detail


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 2, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> Primary = .59A
> RCR123 = 1.19 (!!)
> 
> no wonder it runs so warm off the RCR123 (my only real complaint). Is it dangerous running an RCR123 cell at that high of a discharge rate?
> ...


 
Thanks for the info. I don't think there would be a current problem with the R123 as you can usually run them at least to 1.5C. The problem would come in the form of heat, with high temps being problematic for the cell and the led itself. This, to me, is a primary only setup, unless you intend to use it as a superbright couple of minutes at a time type of light (what I would term, "a flare").

Running the R123, all 1.19A's are probably going thru the emitter in direct drive. The primary 123 draw of .59A is being partially used to voltage boost, so the led is only seeing approximately 450-500ma (a guesstimate).


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 2, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> Thanks for the info. I don't think there would be a current problem with the R123 as you can usually run them at least to 1.5C. The problem would come in the form of heat, with high temps being problematic for the cell and the led itself. This, to me, is a primary only setup, unless you intend to use it as a superbright couple of minutes at a time type of light (what I would term, "a flare").
> 
> Running the R123, all 1.19A's are probably going thru the emitter in direct drive. The primary 123 draw of .59A is being partially used to voltage boost, so the led is only seeing approximately 450-500ma (a guesstimate).



Yeah its definitely a short burst only kind of light, which is OK by me. It gets very warm after 5 minutes.

Do you think a 3Volt RCR123 would run it cooler, and yet still retain the longer run times of a primary?


----------



## Delta1067 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am very interested in this light, but the switch is holding me up from buying it. How easy is it to use this switch with one hand? Is there a similar model that uses a clickie?


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 2, 2008)

Not that i know off........it is a good light though.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 2, 2008)

Delta1067 said:


> I am very interested in this light, but the switch is holding me up from buying it. How easy is it to use this switch with one hand? Is there a similar model that uses a clickie?



I dont know for certain. DX has a few lights with clicky switches that certainly look very similar... but I can't say for certain if they all use the same DC-DC driver.

For example the TR-803 looks vaguely similar, but it is direct drive.

I find the switch easy to operate with one hand. The O-rings are secure yet not so tight that they prevent one-handed operation.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for your review, i also was checking this light out, but the Q5 version....might as well get it.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 3, 2008)

DEFINITELY NOT SUBMERSIBLE!!

Just for the heck of it, I tail-standed my light in the sink in about 2 inches of water and after 15 minutes water leaked into the tail-cap area. When I took the light apart to dry it, all the water had collected at the tail, adjacent to the spring plate. So... keep out of water. Evidently the O-rings don't engage as tight as I thought.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 3, 2008)

Delta1067 said:


> I am very interested in this light, but the switch is holding me up from buying it. How easy is it to use this switch with one hand?


here you go... some further elaboration on my part.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1dkgjkDqAc


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome review and vid......we not only get to read about it but watch it as well......nice touch.


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice review!

Got mine today in grey color. With a 8800mah RCR123 from trustfire, the fit is very good. I feel it too easy to twist on/off and may accidentaly turn on or loose head in my pocket so I've put some teflon tape on the thread.

I wish it had a lanyard hole to use it as keychain.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jul 3, 2008)

I really like the Romisen stuff - nice quality for imports. Thanks for the review. I was looking at this light recently for something inexpensive but opted to spend about 3 dollars more for sku 13096 which uses a Q5 bin WC Cree (higher output than the P4 by quite a bit) as well as having a tail switch. Haven't received it yet so I can't say about the TF quality but if it's close to Romisen in quality I'll be happy with it. 
Still might go for that Romisen though as it doesn't get much cheaper than this for lotsa Lumens and some fair quality.


----------



## kland1234 (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice review Kramer, I have been really happy with all my Romison lights, and especially the Q5 upgrades from Shiningbeam.com. Very good and bright lights, especially for EDC in you pocket, in the car, in your jacket pocket and in your lunch bag!.

kbb


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Kramer do you have a RC-N3 Q5, if you did a review can you please post a link too it.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 6, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Hey Kramer do you have a RC-N3 Q5, if you did a review can you please post a link too it.



The shiningbeam RC-N3 is next on my list... give me a week or two. I will do an extensive review on that one as well.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay cool, i own two of them and i keep on in cr123 and the other in 2AA configuration.......i have been edcing the light for 2 going on 3 months now and have no problems whatsoever.


----------



## sino (Jul 7, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> I don't think we are allowed to post direct URL links, just type 3379 in the product search.



Sku 3379 brings up an Ultrafire light. This light look very similar to the C3, but I'm pretty sure Ultrafire and Romisen are two very different brands. (I own several of each brand, and there are definitely differences.)

On a different subject, great review! I have two of these Romisen C3s and I love them both.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 7, 2008)

sino said:


> Sku 3379 brings up an Ultrafire light. This light look very similar to the C3, but I'm pretty sure Ultrafire and Romisen are two very different brands. (I own several of each brand, and there are definitely differences.)
> 
> On a different subject, great review! I have two of these Romisen C3s and I love them both.



You are correct.... I should know better than to speculate on a product review:shakehead. I have since updated my comments above, thanks for the correction.


----------



## dudu84 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Kramer5150 for the excellent review.
I never knew RC-C3 could be used with momentary ON that way, great discovery indeed 

I don't mean to hijack your thread or anything but just wanna throw in my experience, please let me know if you want me to remove it.

My first impression was that it is rather dim when I compared to RC-N3 on 6340 (by naked eyes) so I did a runtime test. The light stayed on for slightly over 1h so I thought for this runtime, the output was reasonable (I put it in a cup of water during the test so it stayed cool all the way, only 1/3 of the light is submerged though)

A couple of days later (I received my lux meter) I did a ceiling-bounce test and here are some of the results (I used 200 lux scale):
-On a freshly charged Trustfire protected 16340 cell, my RC-C3 started at 6.0 lux and dropped to 5.4 after 3' but the brightness declines very slowly from this point, it was at 4.8 lux after 22' (I stopped it here).
-RC-N3 started just a little brigther, 6.3 lux but it drops much more rapidly and the reading didn't stay fixed for any 5 secs.

To give an idea of the brightness:
-My L1D Q5 turbo mode stable (more than 3') at 4.3 lux (on 1 AA Eneloop cell)
-Same L1D head but on L2D body, turbo stable at 7.2 lux (on 2 AA enloop cells)
-Same L1D head but on P2D body, turbo stable at 7.4 lux (1 AW 16340)
-P3D Q5 turbo fixed at 9.1 lux (2x AW 16340 cells)

I think the smooth and well defined hotspot of RC-C3 makes it appear not so bright but the total output is pretty impressive.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 8, 2008)

dudu84 said:


> Thanks Kramer5150 for the excellent review.
> I never knew RC-C3 could be used with momentary ON that way, great discovery indeed
> 
> I don't mean to hijack your thread or anything but just wanna throw in my experience, please let me know if you want me to remove it.
> ...



THANKS!! Its always nice to have data measurements to back up visual impressions. So the RC-C3 hovers around the ~5 Lux range. Its not quite in the same league as the Fenix lights on their Turbo modes, when supplied with comparable voltages.

How does the RC-C3 compare to the HIGH mode of the P2D on 1 AW16340... in terms of Lux output and run-time?

thanks


----------



## dudu84 (Jul 8, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> So the RC-C3 hovers around the ~5 Lux range. Its not quite in the same league as the Fenix lights on their Turbo modes, when supplied with comparable voltages.



I totally agree! but RC-C3's low price with good built-quality is really tempting 



kramer5150 said:


> How does the RC-C3 compare to the HIGH mode of the P2D on 1 AW16340... in terms of Lux output and run-time?



P2D loses all modes but turbo on 3.6v cells until the voltage drops to around of primaries (I read it somewhere). I haven't tested since I don't really like P2D form; it's too short for my palm as a clikie. However, the output of P2D on turbo is very close to L2D, and on High, L2D scored 4.2 lux so I guess I can take the same number as an estimate for P2D on High.

In fact, now I use my RC-C3 more than any other light (when at home & to work). I guess the reliable twist switch, its tiny size, great brightness, tail-stand-ability and inexpensive price tag make me do so .

It's great to see you do a detailed review on it Kramer, it really is a great light!


----------



## boysana (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey guys

great review, I just got this light so it was what I was hoping for great output and an EDC size.
I then stumbled onto this review to ask a specific question:

What is the best method of attaching the rc-c3 to a keychain as it doesn't have a dedicated lanyard/split ring hole?

I am thinking of threading a split ring through the pocket clip but most split rings are actually two fat and I wouldn't want to put pressure on the metal.

Maybe a cord/monofilament nylon loop which the light just clips on to? Or actually thread the loop through the clip so it cannot come off?

This is my first post, I am starting to enjoy this flashaholic stuff looking forward to getting some more flashlights soon.

b


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 6, 2008)

boysana said:


> Hey guys
> 
> great review, I just got this light so it was what I was hoping for great output and an EDC size.
> I then stumbled onto this review to ask a specific question:
> ...



I for one wouldn't really recommend the RC-C3 for a key-ring-EDC, for the simple reason that its head can twist on relatively easily. Even though you can unscrew it far enough to engage a "more" permanent lockout mode for a bag or backpack. My video commentary is probably mis-leading in that regard. It can easily be activated if it were placed in a tight pocket.

It doesn't have the most durable finish either, so you can expect it to scratch and wear easily. But I guess at $15 its pretty much a non-factor. IMHO lights that are well worn look better anyways.:thumbsup:

I think you could get creative though with some wire stock and fabricate a hoop the same size as the clip, and use that to mount it.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 7, 2008)

EDIT: Never mind...found what I was looking for


----------



## Boogaard (Aug 7, 2008)

Kramer5150, thanks for the good review! After reading this review I had to buy the RC-C3 immediately.


Awesome light for just 13,50$! I have used it only with primaries but the light output is still very good. Finishing is also such a good.

I think it has two cons:
- Can't be used as a keychain
- Clickie would be better than the twist on/off.


----------



## alfreddajero (Aug 7, 2008)

Which emitter does your RC-G2 use.


----------



## boysana (Aug 7, 2008)

Boogaard said:


> I think it have two cons:
> - Can't be used as a keychain
> - Clickie would be better than the twist on/off.


I am thinking lets work together on the keychain thing...

After seeing the excellent YouTube review I realised the base could be unscrewed to even totally remove the clip if necessary.

Ok so lets think of the best material and method of fabrication to insert a small ring in the base to just protrude enough to attach a split ring to it, hopefull we can preserve its tail standing abilities.

Just similar gauge wire and needle-nose pliers?

Picture frame wire loop?

Squeeze an O-ring into the groove for a small protrusion? Not sure if I would trust the rubber to be strong enough to not shear or break if slight force is applied.. I will try to find the correct size to fit and torture test it..

Alternatively a solution that hooks onto the existing clip may be more elegant?

Kindest regards

I love this little light...


----------



## Boogaard (Aug 7, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Which emitter does your RC-G2 use.


 
It uses the original P2, but I'm gonna upgrade the emitter to Q5. 


Boysana, thanks for the advice! :wave:


----------



## alfreddajero (Aug 7, 2008)

Cool i have the original and also the q5 version as well.


----------



## boysana (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok I'm going to claim this one.....

What is the easiest rc-c3 EDC mod?

Simply reverse the clip and screw the tailcap back on and you have a reasonable length to clip it on to your key chain.....

enjoy


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 21, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> Primary = .59A
> RCR123 = 1.19 (!!)
> 
> no wonder it runs so warm off the RCR123 (my only real complaint).


Do you think this light would run cooler on a LiFePO4 R123 cell, since it has a lower voltage than a RCR123?


----------



## alfreddajero (Aug 21, 2008)

It should run cooler, but you also have to remember that there's not a lot of mass for heat dissipation.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 22, 2008)

My thought was that the LiFePO4 cell has a voltage closer to a primary cell than the RCR123, so _should_ draw less amps, thus less heat.

EDIT: kramer basically asked the same question in post #15.


----------



## alfreddajero (Aug 22, 2008)

I would love to help out, but i dont have those cells, all i have are rcr123's at 3volts which top out at 3.2-3.4 off the charger.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 29, 2008)

I plan on getting one of these to put in the car (using CR123 primaries) since it's nice and small.

I am debating whether this light may be right for my wife to carry in her purse to augment the Fenix E01 on her keychain or whether I should get something like the RC-G2 with a clicky switch. Comments?


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 29, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> I plan on getting one of these to put in the car (using CR123 primaries) since it's nice and small.
> 
> I am debating whether this light may be right for my wife to carry in her purse to augment the Fenix E01 on her keychain or whether I should get something like the RC-G2 with a clicky switch. Comments?



I would hesitate to recommend it to a non-CPF'er outright as a pocket/purse EDC. Its too easy to accidentally turn on, if its just loosely placed at the bottom of a purse or bag. Even though you can unscrew the head far enough to nearly avoid accidental turn-on, and it has a nice clip to hang it from the edge of a pocket... still theres that one in a million chance (murphys law). IMHO you are better off with one of the smaller clicky lights. DX 10806 and 14714 come to mind right away, although I have no first hand experience with either. I still really like the RC-N3-Q5, that remains my fave EDC, and IMHO it would fare better hap-hazardly placed loosely at the bottom of a purse. Shiningbeam also has the P4 version for cheaper. I have no first hand experience with the RC-G2 although it seems a little big for an EDC (IMHO).


----------



## phosphor (Aug 30, 2008)

I just ordered one of these yesterday, breaking my general rule : I would rather own just a few nice, perhaps more expensive lights that I use regularly, than succumb to the habit of "flashaholism". However, there is just something about this set-up that calls to me. I'll post my impressions after it arrives, and I've had some time to play with it.

- regards


----------



## alfreddajero (Aug 30, 2008)

Since your wife would be putting the RC-G2 in her purse i dont see a problem at all for her to grab a hold of it when she needs it.....big enough to feel around in her bag.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 13, 2008)

Still haven't figured out what I'll get the wife to carry to compliment the E01.

This morning I picked up my DX package at the post office and immediately grabbed the RC-C3. Man is the light ever tiny, yet sufficiently bright.

I bought this as a glove box light. I'll try it out tonight to make sure it's not too bright. I tried it out in a pitch black bathroom and was able to read the label of a shampoo bottle without a nasty glare, so I think it should work well for that purpose.

I think I'll get the Q5 version to carry in my laptop bag.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 18, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> I bought this as a glove box light. I'll try it out tonight to make sure it's not too bright.


Finally got a chance to try it out in the car in the dark tonight. 

It's too bright for reading, unless you only use the spill portion of the beam. It would be cool if it had a hi/lo setting.


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 18, 2008)

I use scotch tape to diffuse the beam a little. Its still bright, but it helps a lot. I also use primaries to keep temps and brightness down a bit.







I also use high power neodymium magnets and stick it all over the place. That combined with the diffuser make it useful in the garage. Not sure whats the deal with the camera flash, but the color tint is not green like that


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 19, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> I use scotch tape to diffuse the beam a little. Its still bright, but it helps a lot. I also use primaries to keep temps and brightness down a bit.


I just tried the bottle cap diffuser idea you used on the RC-N3...I actually found a water bottle top that has an inner ring that fits the C3 perfectly. I'll try that out and see how that works. 

I'm only using CR123 primaries right now. I haven't decided if I want to go with RCRs, since I only have 2 lights (for now :naughty: ) that can take CR123s.

Ideally what I need is an affordable 2 or 3 mode 1xCR123 light (CR123s are half the cost of L91s here).


----------

